
Administrative Control in the Shipyard (1973) [pdf] - crabmusket
http://heim.ifi.uio.no/~trygver/1973/iccas/1973-08-ICCAS.pdf
======
crabmusket
Abstract:

> The organisation of a yard may be strongly influenced by the information
> system it takes into use. The converse should also be true: Systems
> development should be subordinated the desired evolution of the
> organisation. The principle of Communicating Data Processes is introduced as
> a tool for building information systems that are easily moulded for fitting
> an existing organisation and for adaption to its continuous development. A
> description of the principle is given, as well as an outline of a new system
> designed for testing it out in practical shipbuilding.

Discovered via [http://heim.ifi.uio.no/~trygver/themes/mvc/mvc-
index.html](http://heim.ifi.uio.no/~trygver/themes/mvc/mvc-index.html)

